# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Experiences Per Mile Advisory Council

## Airicist

experiencespermile.org

----------


## Airicist

Article "The car of the future is connected, autonomous, shared, and electric"
The automotive industry is undergoing massive digital transformation. By 2030, cars will be more connected, autonomous, shared, and electric.

by Vala Afshar
May 19, 2020

----------

